# معجزات ابو سيفين لامنا ايرينى



## bnt elra3y (14 يونيو 2007)

شوية معجزات لقديسنا العظيم ابو سيفين بصوت امنا ايرينى يارب تعجبكم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17888228/7e0963f8/______.html
:94:


----------



## ماري+فلوباتير (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معجزات ابو سيفين لامنا ايرينى*

ربنا يعوض تعبك انا بحب ابو سفين كتير  مرسي خالص علي المعجزات


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معجزات ابو سيفين لامنا ايرينى*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك بس دول 23ميجا ​


----------



## مجدى صلاح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*حقا السماء تفرح بخاطي واحد يتوب وبركة صلوات هذة القديسة العظيمة تكون معنا*


----------



## جورج ميخا (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شفاعتك يا ابو سيفين


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراا جداااا

 راائع جدااا

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## tena.barbie (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أبو سيفين ده حبيبى 
ميرسى خالص


----------

